# Report on my Autocruise Starburst 2008



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I have owned this van bought in April this year. So far it has been back to the supply dealer four times at my inconvenience to put right faults some of which were down to manufacturer of engine/cab Peugeot.

Some plastic/ rubber fittings have broken off or were not correctly fitted at factory. I had walnut dash wood fitted which came off after two months use. One window seal broke within one month. The habitation door lock has now broken. The Status aerial was not fully screwed into roof and came loose to discover only two instead of four screws used.

The habitation door step was not bolted on to the chassis correctly and caused no end of noise for first few weeks.

Generally let down by fittings supplied to manufacturer being not a satisfactory quality to last more than the first 12 months under guarantee.

Generally satisfied with the vehicle despite all this hassle and now run in doing 35mpg on average long run.

Make sure you know your legal rights and accept nothing less than quality satisfactory.


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

A recurring theme, sadly. I've bought numerous items over the years of varying cost below and above what I've paid for my MH but this has been the most dissapointing in terms of quality. 

Great fun though if I didn't have to worry about what's going to go wrong next.

Colin


----------

